# Scene Tree Folder plugin for OBS Studio



## DigitOtter (Mar 31, 2022)

DigitOtter submitted a new resource:

Scene Tree Folder plugin for OBS Studio - Plugin for OBS that adds a scene tree folder dock



> *Scene Tree Folder plugin for OBS Studio*
> 
> Plugin for OBS that adds a scene tree folder dock. Can be used to organize scenes into a folder structure.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## nuttylmao (May 5, 2022)

Simple and fantastic plugin! Here are some suggestions to make this even better, in order of importance:

There's no visual distinction between what is a scene and what is a folder. This could be fixed with some simple text formatting, icons or using a + symbol for folders (the latter is the best option).
Use connecting nodes to make it easy to distinguish tree depth. This will make it easier to determine how deep a folder is in the tree view.
Add the ability to hide scenes/folders. This would make it easy to hide subscenes that are never intended for use in production.
Scenes appear in reverse order compared to the native scene list. These should appear in the same order.
Custom formatting options and coloring would also be nice.
Other than that, great job so far!


----------



## cupuno (May 5, 2022)

I would like to suggest a feature,  could we transition to the scene when double click in studio mode (same as original option), in stead of rename the scene?


----------



## DigitOtter (May 10, 2022)

Thanks for the replies! I'll look into it.
@nuttylmao , it should be fairly easy to add visual indicators to show depth and to distinguish between folders and scenes, as well as fixing the ordering. 
I think that hiding scenes/folders would get a bit messy from a UI perspective, as I would probably have to add a second menu to show the hidden items and give users the option to unhide them. On my instance, I've set up a folder labelled "Other" for everything that shouldn't be displayed directly.

@cupuno , I can add an option to switch double click behavior.


----------



## cupuno (May 12, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'll look into it.
> @nuttylmao , it should be fairly easy to add visual indicators to show depth and to distinguish between folders and scenes, as well as fixing the ordering.
> I think that hiding scenes/folders would get a bit messy from a UI perspective, as I would probably have to add a second menu to show the hidden items and give users the option to unhide them. On my instance, I've set up a folder labelled "Other" for everything that shouldn't be displayed directly.
> 
> @cupuno , I can add an option to switch double click behavior.


thank you very much.


----------



## napoellis (May 15, 2022)

I have clicked the folder button to create a folder and it has crashed OBS twice. How do I fix that?


----------



## napoellis (May 15, 2022)

I extracted the zip and copied it into the OBS studio folder and after it all the plugin is appearing in OBS but when I click the folder icon which I circled below and it crashes OBS. I am on the most recent version of OBS and I've tried copying the plugin back to obs-studio folder again multiple times and still got the same issue.


----------



## DigitOtter (May 17, 2022)

DigitOtter updated Scene Tree Folder plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Double click now transitions scene when option is enabled



> TreeView now supports the OBS Studio Mode "Transition to scene when double-clicked" option. When this option is enabled, double clicking on a scene transitions the active scene instead of editing the name.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DigitOtter (May 17, 2022)

@napoellis I just uploaded a new version, could you check if it works with that? 

If it still doesn't work, could you post the log and crash log? They should be under C:\\Users\<USER_NAME>\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\logs and ...\crashes respectively.


----------



## earlyBIRBirl (May 18, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> @napoellis I just uploaded a new version, could you check if it works with that?
> 
> If it still doesn't work, could you post the log and crash log? They should be under C:\\Users\<USER_NAME>\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\logs and ...\crashes respectively.


I believe it is because that created 2 folders with the same name. I created 2 folders both with different names and once I changed one of them to be the same with the other. OBS crashed


----------



## earlyBIRBirl (May 18, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> @napoellis I just uploaded a new version, could you check if it works with that?
> 
> If it still doesn't work, could you post the log and crash log? They should be under C:\\Users\<USER_NAME>\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\logs and ...\crashes respectively.






 Heres a video


----------



## DigitOtter (May 18, 2022)

Thanks! Yes, that indeed caused a crash. I've uploaded a new version to github which should resolve the error.


----------



## napoellis (May 18, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> Thanks! Yes, that indeed caused a crash. I've uploaded a new version to github which should resolve the error.


My original crash issue was me just clicking the folder button, OBS would freeze then crash. Never even got to make a folder.


----------



## DigitOtter (May 18, 2022)

Ah, I see. Could you send me the normal logs and crash logs?


----------



## Mushiiies (May 19, 2022)

Great work!
Where are the trees stored? I use a dev/live change-over with OBS and if I move a scene collection between OBS plants then the tree is lost.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (May 19, 2022)

Mushiiies said:


> Great work!
> Where are the trees stored? I use a dev/live change-over with OBS and if I move a scene collection between OBS plants then the tree is lost.



In my case, I created a portable OBS Studio install with all the plugins I normally use and took my existing scene collection, then folderized it.  The only way I can bring it in reliably that I've tested thus far is directly copying it in the (Path to OBS Studio portable install)\config\obs-studio\basic\scenes\blah.json (Path to homedir)\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\basic\scenes and it will work.  However, if I try to rename the collection, as described above, the folder structure immediately vanishes.

Otherwise, I like what I see!

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## CarlCrafts (May 19, 2022)

This is EASILY my favourite plug in already. So simple. So clean. So organised. :D


----------



## DigitOtter (May 19, 2022)

The trees are stored under <Path to homedir>\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\plugin_config\obs_scene_tree_view\scene_tree.json.

Sorry, at the moment, OBS version 27.2.4 doesn't inform plugins if a scene collection is being renamed. It's difficult to distinguish between a collection being renamed and a new one being created. Having said that, the upcoming OBS version will have this feature, so I'll be able to move the folder structure along when a rename occurs.

Currently, you could open the above json file and rename the scene collection name there. This is inconvenient and I'm open to suggestions on how to fix the issue


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (May 19, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> The trees are stored under <Path to homedir>\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\plugin_config\obs_scene_tree_view\scene_tree.json.
> 
> Sorry, at the moment, OBS version 27.2.4 doesn't inform plugins if a scene collection is being renamed. It's difficult to distinguish between a collection being renamed and a new one being created. Having said that, the upcoming OBS version will have this feature, so I'll be able to move the folder structure along when a rename occurs.
> 
> Currently, you could open the above json file and rename the scene collection name there. This is inconvenient and I'm open to suggestions on how to fix the issue



Thanks for the explanation, so at least I now have a basic understanding of the true nature of the beast.  I will have to investigate later once things have calmed down after my upcoming stream.  I'm not worried about this kind of inconvenience presently as I rarely need to rename stuff; at least I know what lurks in there now. :3

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## DigitOtter (May 19, 2022)

> Thanks for the explanation, so at least I now have a basic understanding of the true nature of the beast.


That's a great way of putting it :D

If you need help with the json file editing, let me know. I can give you an outline of the file structure.


----------



## earlyBIRBirl (May 22, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> Thanks! Yes, that indeed caused a crash. I've uploaded a new version to github which should resolve the error.


nice, that doesnt crash obs now. thanks


----------



## Wolvalin (May 23, 2022)

Thank you so much for making this addon. If ever there were an addon that should have been native from the very beginning, this is it.


----------



## alphak (May 29, 2022)

cupuno said:


> I would like to suggest a feature,  could we transition to the scene when double click in studio mode (same as original option), in stead of rename the scene?


i think that's a great ideal , because instead of renaming it should be be just like the original transmission when you double click


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (May 31, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> That's a great way of putting it :D
> 
> If you need help with the json file editing, let me know. I can give you an outline of the file structure.



I finally took the time to give it a go.  It really is as easy as you say it is.

I figured it out; it was a lot easier than I thought it might be, especially after I run the compacted mess of a JSON file through a JSON formatter.

*First and foremost, I backed the damned JSON file up before I did a damned thing.*

Then, I renamed the collection, first within the JSON file.  Before I saved the changes, I copied the proposed name of the collection from the folder JSON file into the clipboard.

Then, I fired up OBS Studio.  I noticed my folders were gone, a fully-expected event.

Finally, I went to Scene Collection/Rename.  I pasted the new name into the blank, _et voilà!_  The folders I'd created return!

Sometimes, just knowing a few small details make all the difference, as I'd put it, "the true nature of the beast".  In this case, it's that OBS Studio does not expose scene collection names, especially changes thereto, to plugins, as you'd mentioned.  So thanks for that little bit of information, and everything else was a snap!

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## DigitOtter (May 31, 2022)

alphak said:


> i think that's a great ideal , because instead of renaming it should be be just like the original transmission when you double click


The feature should already be added in the newest version :)
It's linked to the corresponding studio mode setting. To enable it, download the newest version of the plugin. Then, set the settings check-mark at File -> Settings -> General -> Studio Mode -> Transition to scene when double-clicked.


----------



## DigitOtter (Jun 18, 2022)

DigitOtter updated Scene Tree Folder plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Summary of recent fixes and changes



> Fix scene transition occurring twice on double-click
> Fix infinite loop if no name change results in two folders with same name
> 
> Save scene tree folder expanded state on program close
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bygrilinho (Jun 19, 2022)

Awesome plugin! Absolute must have, used to have some weird separator scenes but this is much better
Small request tho, could you make it match themes? At least the default ones, I don't know how this works but I've seen some plugins that match any theme, feels a bit out of place rn.
Also custom icons would be pretty epic. Thanks!


----------



## cristian44137 (Jun 19, 2022)

Hey, I have two suggestions and one issue;

The suggestion is to open the folder on the click of the name, not just the icon,  this way it would be far easier to use; And to always show the [>] icon so that we can differentiate the grouped scenes from the other individual scenes.

And the issue is that whenever I close and open OBS the Scene Tree dock resizes by itself, to the point it occupies all the space available after a few restarts of OBS. That's honestly the only thing that is pushing me back to install this plugin, 'cause is bugging me out, lol.


----------



## DigitOtter (Jun 21, 2022)

Thanks!

@Bygrilinho Ah, I'll see what I can do regarding the themes. I took a look at it a while ago and thought I had it working, but apparently the icons don't switch. Regarding the custom icons, it's a good idea, just the UI for it is a bit of work to design. When I have a bit of free time I'll look at it.

@cristian44137 Yeah, opening and closing a folder with a click is a good idea! Sadly, always showing the > expand arrow is not possible without a workaround (see https://forum.qt.io/topic/103402/always-show-expand-icon-in-tree-view). However, you can have folders show an icon next to their names via right-clicking on them and selecting "Show folder icon". 
Also, could you send me a screenshot of how you have the scene tree setup when closing OBS? I've been unable to reproduce the problem on my end.


----------



## Copain (Jun 25, 2022)

nuttylmao said:


> Simple and fantastic plugin! Here are some suggestions to make this even better, in order of importance:
> 
> There's no visual distinction between what is a scene and what is a folder. This could be fixed with some simple text formatting, icons or using a + symbol for folders (the latter is the best option).
> Use connecting nodes to make it easy to distinguish tree depth. This will make it easier to determine how deep a folder is in the tree view.
> ...


Absolutely agree with these suggestions! This plugin is frankly wonderful. I've been waiting for this feature for years but the improvements proposed by nuttylmao would make it really perfect!


----------



## cristian44137 (Jun 25, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> @Bygrilinho Ah, I'll see what I can do regarding the themes. I took a look at it a while ago and thought I had it working, but apparently the icons don't switch. Regarding the custom icons, it's a good idea, just the UI for it is a bit of work to design. When I have a bit of free time I'll look at it.
> 
> ...


I can show you a recording, if that is of more help. Link to video


----------



## DigitOtter (Jun 26, 2022)

Sorry, when I click the link it sends me to a video not found message.


----------



## cristian44137 (Jun 26, 2022)

DigitOtter said:


> Sorry, when I click the link it sends me to a video not found message.


Try again. For some reason it was set in Private, instead of Unlisted. So I set it to public and should work fine.


----------



## JR 01 (Jul 2, 2022)

There's seems to be something wrong with the scene organization, moving folders around can end up removing scenes, adding folders, and sometimes duplicating folders. As well, it crashes OBS when trying to view the missing scene in the normal scene dock. 

I left more details on the Github issues.


----------



## Joshmframey (Jul 16, 2022)

I have an issue with creating a folder. Its causing my OBS to freeze and make it non-responsive. i have the newest version downloaded.


----------



## FerretBomb (Aug 2, 2022)

Crazy-handy for those of us that use a ton of nested scenes! Thanks so much for creating this. :)

Any way the empty space to the left could be eliminated when icons are hidden, and have the bottom-bar follow OBS' setting for hiding the bottom +/- bar? For tight workspaces, it gets really scrunched compared to the standard scene list:



 vs 

 
is a pretty significant loss of readability and access.


----------



## BigBadGod (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi guys
I've been using this plugin for a short while and I was pretty happy with it, until now.
It suddenly turned all my folders to scenes. nothing is working. I'm literally stuck out of my stream. I tried restarting my PC. other than that I have no idea what I can do. I'm searching for a setting option or some config file. but I'm not that advance. can someone please help me whit it?


----------



## BADG3RMAN (Sep 1, 2022)

Are there any plans to make this plugin compatible with OBS 28.0.0?


----------



## AlexnMikeGoesCoop (Sep 2, 2022)

Wondering the same as above. Any plans on OBS 28.0.0?


----------



## DigitOtter (Sep 3, 2022)

DigitOtter updated Scene Tree Folder plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Update to OBS 28



> Update plugin to work with OBS 28.
> Folder structure is now preserved over scene collection rename.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DustinVG (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks! Plugin has been super useful, btw!


----------



## Renofriends (Sep 5, 2022)

Is there a way to show the scenes not in reverse order on the tree? It appears reversed by default


----------



## dqm (Sep 9, 2022)

running OBS v27 and get error in log:
07:35:08.108: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs_scene_tree_view.dll': The specified module could not be found.

is V1.4 supposed to be backward compatible?

Also, does single-clicking a folder have any function?


----------



## dqm (Sep 9, 2022)

Renofriends said:


> Is there a way to show the scenes not in reverse order on the tree? It appears reversed by default


In V1.3, the scene order can be changed by dragging them to desired position


----------



## ExtraBulla (Oct 24, 2022)

Hello! I just updated to OBS 28.0.3. I've downloaded and installed the latest Scene Tree Folder and I get this error upon opening OBS:




Here is the current log file:

12:53:27.284: CPU Name: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor

12:53:27.284: CPU Speed: 3593MHz

12:53:27.284: Physical Cores: 8, Logical Cores: 16

12:53:27.284: Physical Memory: 32694MB Total, 26314MB Free

12:53:27.284: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 19043 (release: 2009; revision: 2130; 64-bit)

12:53:27.284: Running as administrator: false

12:53:27.284: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)

12:53:27.284: Windows 10/11 Gaming Features:

12:53:27.284:     Game DVR: On

12:53:27.284:     Game Mode: Probably On (no reg key set)

12:53:27.286: Sec. Software Status:

12:53:27.287:     Microsoft Defender Antivirus: enabled (AV)

12:53:27.287:     Windows Firewall: enabled (FW)

12:53:27.287: Current Date/Time: 2022-10-24, 12:53:27

12:53:27.287: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true

12:53:27.287: Hide OBS windows from screen capture: false

12:53:27.287: Qt Version: 6.3.1 (runtime), 6.3.1 (compiled)

12:53:27.287: Portable mode: false

12:53:28.063: OBS 28.0.3 (64-bit, windows)

12:53:28.063: ---------------------------------

12:53:28.063: ---------------------------------

12:53:28.063: audio settings reset:

12:53:28.063:     samples per sec: 44100

12:53:28.063:     speakers:        2

12:53:28.063:     max buffering:   1044 milliseconds

12:53:28.063:     buffering type:  dynamically increasing

12:53:28.064: ---------------------------------

12:53:28.064: Initializing D3D11...

12:53:28.064: Available Video Adapters:

12:53:28.066:     Adapter 0: AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT

12:53:28.066:       Dedicated VRAM: 2105409536

12:53:28.066:       Shared VRAM:    4256456704

12:53:28.066:       PCI ID:         1002:731f

12:53:28.066:       Driver Version: 30.0.13023.4001

12:53:28.066:       output 0:

12:53:28.066:         name=TOSHIBA-TV

12:53:28.066:         pos={0, 0}

12:53:28.066:         size={3840, 2160}

12:53:28.066:         attached=true

12:53:28.066:         refresh=59

12:53:28.066:         space=RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709

12:53:28.066:         sdr_white_nits=80

12:53:28.066:         nit_range=[min=0.070000, max=351.000000, max_full_frame=351.000000]

12:53:28.068: Loading up D3D11 on adapter AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT (0)

12:53:28.091: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000

12:53:28.091: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success

12:53:28.091: D3D11 GPU priority setup failed (not admin?)

12:53:29.244: ---------------------------------

12:53:29.244: video settings reset:

12:53:29.244:     base resolution:   1280x720

12:53:29.244:     output resolution: 1280x720

12:53:29.244:     downscale filter:  Lanczos

12:53:29.244:     fps:               30/1

12:53:29.244:     format:            NV12

12:53:29.244:     YUV mode:          Rec. 709/Partial

12:53:29.245: NV12 texture support enabled

12:53:29.245: P010 texture support not available

12:53:29.248: Audio monitoring device:

12:53:29.248:     name: VoiceMeeter VAIO3 Input (VB-Audio VoiceMeeter VAIO3)

12:53:29.248:     id: {0.0.0.00000000}.{4b3a68e8-9d54-4631-8bf9-e17f024a1b2b}

12:53:29.249: ---------------------------------

12:53:29.258: No AJA devices found, skipping loading AJA UI plugin

12:53:29.258: Failed to initialize module 'aja-output-ui.dll'

12:53:29.266: No AJA devices found, skipping loading AJA plugin

12:53:29.266: Failed to initialize module 'aja.dll'

12:53:29.267: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll', not an OBS plugin

12:53:29.270: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded

12:53:29.271: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.dll'

12:53:29.273: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-output-ui.dll'

12:53:29.276: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed

12:53:29.276: Failed to initialize module 'decklink.dll'

12:53:29.278: [Downstream Keyer] loaded version 0.2.5

12:53:29.488: [AMF] Version 2.7.0 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.14.0, Runtime: 1.4.22.0, Library: 1;4;22;0;21.30.25.05;202110051216;CL#2364427).

12:53:29.519: [AMF] <Id: 1> Unable to set converter transfer characteristic, error AMF_NOT_FOUND (code 11)

12:53:29.553: [AMF] <Id: 2> Unable to set converter transfer characteristic, error AMF_NOT_FOUND (code 11)

12:53:29.557: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 11 Adapter 'AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT (VEN_1002/DEV_731f/SUB_51221849/REV_00ca)':

12:53:29.557:   H264/AVC: Supported

12:53:29.557:   H265/HEVC: Supported

12:53:29.557:

12:53:29.579: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll', not an OBS plugin

12:53:29.579: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll', not an OBS plugin

12:53:29.580: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll', not an OBS plugin

12:53:29.582: [Move Transition] loaded version 2.7.0

12:53:29.634: [obs-browser]: Version 2.18.5

12:53:29.634: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 103.0.5060.134 (runtime), 103.0.0-5060-shared-textures.2591+g4204d54+chromium-103.0.5060.134 (compiled)

12:53:29.787: [noise suppress]: NVIDIA RTX denoiser disabled, redistributable not found

12:53:29.789: [NVIDIA RTX VIDEO FX]: FX disabled, redistributable not found.

12:53:30.070: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] you can haz websockets (Version: 5.0.1 | RPC Version: 1)

12:53:30.070: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Qt version (compile-time): 6.3.1 | Qt version (run-time): 6.3.1

12:53:30.070: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Linked ASIO Version: 101201

12:53:30.088: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Module loaded.

12:53:30.092: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs_scene_tree_view.dll' due to possible import conflicts

12:53:30.099: [Transition Table] loaded version 0.2.5

12:53:30.100: [Virtual Cam Filter] loaded version 0.0.5

12:53:30.107: [vlc-video]: VLC 3.0.16 Vetinari found, VLC video source enabled

12:53:30.112: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'win-capture-audio.dll'

12:53:30.112: [win-capture-audio] Version 2.2.2 (67e3c96)

12:53:30.118: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed

12:53:30.118: No blackmagic support

12:53:30.142: ---------------------------------

12:53:30.142:   Loaded Modules:

12:53:30.142:     obs-multi-rtmp.dll

12:53:30.142:     win-wasapi.dll

12:53:30.142:     win-mf.dll

12:53:30.142:     win-dshow.dll

12:53:30.142:     win-decklink.dll

12:53:30.142:     win-capture.dll

12:53:30.142:     win-capture-audio.dll

12:53:30.142:     vlc-video.dll

12:53:30.142:     virtual-cam-filter.dll

12:53:30.142:     transition-table.dll

12:53:30.142:     text-freetype2.dll

12:53:30.142:     rtmp-services.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-x264.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-websocket.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-vst.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-transitions.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-text.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-qsv11.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-outputs.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-filters.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-ffmpeg.dll

12:53:30.142:     obs-browser.dll

12:53:30.142:     move-transition.dll

12:53:30.142:     image-source.dll

12:53:30.142:     frontend-tools.dll

12:53:30.142:     enc-amf.dll

12:53:30.142:     downstream-keyer.dll

12:53:30.142:     decklink-output-ui.dll

12:53:30.142:     decklink-captions.dll

12:53:30.142:     coreaudio-encoder.dll

12:53:30.142: ---------------------------------

12:53:30.143: ==== Startup complete ===============================================

12:53:30.200: All scene data cleared

12:53:30.200: ------------------------------------------------

12:53:30.213: [win-wasapi: 'VM to OBS'] update settings:

12:53:30.213:     device id: {0.0.1.00000000}.{8b73cb36-92ea-442d-9935-520168e477f0}

12:53:30.213:     use device timing: 0

12:53:30.256: WASAPI: Device 'VoiceMeeter Output (VB-Audio VoiceMeeter VAIO)' [44100 Hz] initialized

12:53:30.293: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds (source: VM to OBS)

12:53:30.293:

12:53:30.799: [win-wasapi: 'Host Mic'] update settings:

12:53:30.799:     device id: {0.0.1.00000000}.{9e776acc-63f3-4313-94dd-ca9b0c519fb8}

12:53:30.799:     use device timing: 0

12:53:30.811: WASAPI: Device 'VoiceMeeter VAIO3 Output (VB-Audio VoiceMeeter VAIO3)' [44100 Hz] initialized

12:53:30.833: Switched to scene '=====[VOICEMEETER]'

12:53:30.841: ------------------------------------------------

12:53:30.841: Loaded scenes:

12:53:30.841: - scene '--<OPEN SLATE>--':

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Slate' (image_source)

12:53:30.841: - scene '--<CITIES SKYLINES MAIN>--':

12:53:30.841:     - source: '=====[VOICEMEETER]' (scene)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Star BKG' (image_source)

12:53:30.841:     - source: '=====[C:S GAME WINDOW]' (scene)

12:53:30.841:     - source: '=====[RESTREAM CHAT]' (scene)

12:53:30.841:     - source: '=====[BOTTOM SCROLL]' (scene)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'EB Gaming Logo' (image_source)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'CS Logo' (image_source)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'INN Logo' (image_source)

12:53:30.841: - scene '=====[C:S GAME WINDOW]':

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Cities Skylines' (game_capture)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'CS Audio' (audio_capture)

12:53:30.841:         - monitoring: monitor and output

12:53:30.841: - scene '=====[RESTREAM CHAT]':

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Color Source' (color_source_v3)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Chat Box' (browser_source)

12:53:30.841: - scene '=====[BOTTOM SCROLL]':

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Image' (image_source)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Scroll Bkg' (image_source)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Scroll Text' (text_gdiplus_v2)

12:53:30.841:         - filter: 'Scroll' (scroll_filter)

12:53:30.841: - scene '=====[VOICEMEETER]':

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'Host Mic' (wasapi_input_capture)

12:53:30.841:     - source: 'VM to OBS' (wasapi_input_capture)

12:53:30.841: ------------------------------------------------

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Oct 25, 2022)

ExtraBulla said:


> Hello! I just updated to OBS 28.0.3. I've downloaded and installed the latest Scene Tree Folder and I get this error upon opening OBS:
> View attachment 87950
> Here is the current log file:
> 
> ...



Have you tried upgrading the plugin?  It has to do with the fact that OBS Studio 28.0.x went to a new version of Qt, one that is being actively maintained.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## dqm (Oct 28, 2022)

cristian44137 said:


> Hey, I have two suggestions and one issue;
> 
> The suggestion is to open the folder on the click of the name, not just the icon,  this way it would be far easier to use; And to always show the [>] icon so that we can differentiate the grouped scenes from the other individual scenes.
> 
> And the issue is that whenever I close and open OBS the Scene Tree dock resizes by itself, to the point it occupies all the space available after a few restarts of OBS. That's honestly the only thing that is pushing me back to install this plugin, 'cause is bugging me out, lol.


Adding my 2 cents:
Clicking on a FOLDER icon already does the same thing as clicking on it's name: nothing; you must click on the EXPAND icon [>] to open the folder.

That said, I down vote the first suggestion because it increases the likelyhood of inadvertantly activating a scene by accidentally clicking on a scene name that is adjacent to the folder name.  It's a decent idea, but with potential unintended consequences that make it harder, not easier to use.

I EMPHATICALLY up vote the second suggestion.  Hiding the COLLAPSE/EXPAND not only obfiscates the visual clue to differentiate between folders and scenes, it hides the visual clue of how to open the list.  I HATE, HATE, HATE ui's that rely on hovering to reveal clickable hotspots.  It morphs the experience into something like a video game.

As for the issue, I do not experience it.  My dock always resumes its former size and position.

PLEASE make the collapse/expand arrows visible at all times


----------



## alphak (Oct 30, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Have you tried upgrading the plugin?  It has to do with the fact that OBS Studio 28.0.x went to a new version of Qt, one that is being actively maintained.
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=


Me too Am Having a similer Problem With The Latest Obs , My camera is Not Responding, Audio Malfunctioning


----------



## tmimlitch (Nov 6, 2022)

Really love your scene tree folder plugin.  I Have 12 folders defined with a total of about 55 scenes defined.  Any chance you could implement a two column display.  I have enough horizontal real estate but not enough vertical, so i end up having to scroll a lot.  Having two coulmn would allow me to display all scenes at once.

Thanks, ToM.


----------



## joystikNik (Nov 9, 2022)

hi there,
just pinging to see if when switching scene collections anyone else loses their entire folder hierarchy? Is this a known issue/is there a fix out there for it?
thanks!


----------



## joystikNik (Nov 10, 2022)

joystikNik said:


> hi there,
> just pinging to see if when switching scene collections anyone else loses their entire folder hierarchy? Is this a known issue/is there a fix out there for it?
> thanks!


problem solved, it seems to be working correctly now?


----------



## tmimlitch (Nov 30, 2022)

One more suggestion, any chance you could add a lock icon to the bottom, I too often accidentally move scenes or folders around, via errant drag, and then have to work to get them back where i want them.  not something I want to have to struggle with during a live stream session.  a simple lock folder and scenes in place would be great.  TIA - ToM.


----------



## Agent_PK_1 (Yesterday at 5:04 PM)

Hi I need some help please. I am having real trouble with this plugin, I installed, created a folder, moved scenes into the folder. All good. Then when I tried to move the folder to the top of the list it randomly added copies of the folder into the list and I cannot get rid of them.

I have tried dragging all of the scenes out of the folder but it just makes more mess it is getting crazy. Any ideas? Thanks


----------

